# Mix of fish + plants - need advice



## ramon82 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi all

At the moment I got guppies (mixed sexes 1:3 male/fem ratio), a young pakistani loach, 2x young chinese algea eaters, and a kissing gourami. I got plants like Valisneria, cyrpts, java moss and saggitaria.

1 - Is the mix ok? I am suspecting that some of the fish may be eating plants and also strressing their tank mates.

2 - I was told Gouramis eat blood worms etc - are food flakes ok?



Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*CAE's grow up to be very agressive. Saimese Algae Eaters (SAE's) are more perfered than CAE's. Although the two look extemely similar, they have totally different temperaments.

The mix looks ok.*


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would just use the guppies and let them fill the tank over the next few months. 

my .02


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

I wouldn't put guppies with gourami.


----------



## Inga (Aug 31, 2010)

littlefish said:


> I wouldn't put guppies with gourami.


I wouldn't either. With the finage on the Guppies the Gourami could see them as competition and do them in.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

id keep the gups seperated since you have a breeding starter set up as far as ratio goes.

id get rid of or not get the CAE's those things are buttheads but insert choice words instead. Worse then the lepuranus or however its spelled.

the yo-yo loach is good, get around 3 more and you will have a efficient snail hunting pack plus a great bottom sifter.
Get the siamese algae eaters
here is a pic of one of mine









notice the black stripe goes from the tip of the nose and goes and tapers to a point at the V in the tail, that is a TRUE SAE.
Others are called flying foxes,chinese algae eaters(very distinct differences. SAE's have more of a carp mouth rather then a sucker that the CAE possesses.)


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

And CAE's can get big . SAE's or Corys work wonderful and Oto's. And don't let the Gourami get hungry. My Blue Dwarf will have a fat belly and still try to get my Apple snail"s feelers.


----------

